# Breeder in New York area



## first time (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and am hoping to be a first time dog owner! 
I, actually the whole family, fell in love with this breed and we really want one as a family pet. 

I have been looking on line and have seen some large and small breeders, some that do health checks some that don't and price ranges between $500 and $2000. We have no interest in showing the dog and wonder if champion parents are necessary or if average Havanese parents would be fine or is there more risk for health issues because these breeders are not necessarily health testing? Would love to hear your opinions.

Also, can anyone recommend a breeder in NY, NJ, PA, CT or even further north in the New England Area?

Any information or experience you can share would be so helpful!!!

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Karen,

My breeder is in Cairo, NY about 2.5 hours north of NYC. I can give you her contact info if you are interested.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Be leary of the breeders that don't do health testing. You want a healthy puppy from healthy testing. Only way to know is doing the health testing. Many don't, as it would cut into their profits. That's not the kind of breeder you want. Also, what kind of health guarantee do they offer?

The fact that the parents are champion helps you know that they fit the breed standard. So you stand a better chance of having a puppy that has the look of a havanese, and will con't to as an adult. I'm not saying if they're not champion they can't meet the standard, but it is an assurance for you as a new owner.

What environment are the puppies rasied in? I raise mine in our living room and they are socialized and spoiled so they grow up to be wonderful pets. There are far too many puppy mills out there. Go to their house, meet their dogs, see where they live.

I hope this helps. I hope you find the perfect puppy for you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Karen, and welcome to the forum! Here's a recent thread with some good breeder recommendations:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5879

If you read it through to the end, you can also get an idea of some red flags that pop up (health tests done but not since 2005, for example). I would never ever get a puppy from a breeder that doesn't health test all of her dogs. By health test I mean looking at CERF, BAER, hip and patella testing and submitting those results to offa.org. We've heard lots of heartbreaking stories on here from people who bought puppies from less than reputable breeders and wound up with a sick dog and spending a lot more money than expected later to fix and/or treat these issues. Just something to think about in case you're trying to save some money now and go for a cheaper puppy who may be coming from a less than reputable breeder.


----------



## first time (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your help regarding breeders. I have talked to one so far and also talked to one other person who is obviously not an experienced breeder so I am staying away from that. 
I would love the name of the breeder in Cairo, NY.

Thanks again,
Karen


----------



## pearl (Jan 9, 2012)

ivyagogo said:


> Karen,
> 
> My breeder is in Cairo, NY about 2.5 hours north of NYC. I can give you her contact info if you are interested.


Hi my name is pearl, I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for a breeder that is close to NYC, I live in the Manhattan area, would you pass this information on to me please.


----------



## dranilshahdds (May 19, 2012)

I would love his information and other breeders information in the TriState area as well! thank you!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Delaware Valley Havanese Club is the local club. They have a breedered referral page with all breeders in the Tri State area.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

My breeder is in Binghampton, NY, and I would highly recommend them. Let me know if you would like their contact info. They do all the testing and are even licensed in NY, something that is not required but is a little extra thing that they do.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Blue_Persuasion said:


> My breeder is in Binghampton, NY, and I would highly recommend them. Let me know if you would like their contact info. They do all the testing and are even licensed in NY, something that is not required but is a little extra thing that they do.


If I'm thinking of the same breeder as you mentioned, she is a very well known show handler as well and I had a lengthy phone conversation with her a few months ago. She is very down to earth and I would totally trust her, she's actually one of the breeders I recommend to my grooming clients when they ask about where to buy a Havanese.


----------



## Deborah A. (Mar 2, 2011)

I am also looking for a breeder in the New York area. If anyone has any recommendations, please let me know.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Delaware Valley Havanese Club is the local club, go to their website, they have a list of breeders in the area.

Make sure to read the thread about what to look for in a breeder and what questions to ask, it will help you make an informed decision about your new pup!

Good luck and keep ups posted!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

I also got my Havanese Jesse, from the same breeder as Blue Persuasion above. I highly recommend them, they are the best, you won't be sorry.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Blue_Persuasion said:


> My breeder is in Binghampton, NY, and I would highly recommend them. Let me know if you would like their contact info. They do all the testing and are even licensed in NY, something that is not required but is a little extra thing that they do.


I would love that info. I'm looking for a 2nd girl and am ready to do it now. Thank you


----------



## Papashango11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi folks I am also looking for an NYC area breeder. I don't have a car which makes it tough to travel far. Is the one I see above referenced *VIVA*cious or *hair*y???. :wink please PM me if that is more appropriate. I am open to an adult or older puppy also. Thanks!!


----------



## melina0321 (Apr 11, 2013)

*name*



ivyagogo said:


> Karen,
> 
> My breeder is in Cairo, NY about 2.5 hours north of NYC. I can give you her contact info if you are interested.


Can you share the name?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Melina - this thread is over 5 years old so you may not get a response from ivyagogo. You may want to try sending a PM, though I haven't seen that person post on HF in almost that long so that might be a dead end too. -Jeanne-


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You can also try Delaware Valley Havanese Club website. They have a breeder referral page.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Also the Greater New York Havanese Club can refer you to someone who can give you some breeders in the New York area.


----------

